# Dotmod AIO



## Paul33 (13/6/19)

this looks very cool indeed. 

Anyone know anything more about it?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/6/19)

buy 2 and send me one.

thanks bud, appreciate it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir (13/6/19)

i want one too


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/19)

Me three!


----------



## M.Adhir (13/6/19)

even me.


----------



## M.Adhir (13/6/19)

This device is designed for us ex Durban charous.
Its name is pronounced Dot-Ayyo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Juan_G (13/6/19)

So I'll just get like 500 of these then?


----------



## M.Adhir (13/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> So I'll just get like 500 of these then?


499.99 DotAyyo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> So I'll just get like 500 of these then?


Good man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (13/6/19)

Need!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/6/19)

Jengz said:


> Need!


You also want a DotAyyo


----------



## Jengz (13/6/19)

M.Adhir said:


> You also want a DotAyyo


I'm half Malay half Charo and not often does my Charo come out but man oh man!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (13/6/19)

Sure looks blingy …. but I suspect BB will still be King of this type of AIO …. keen to hear everyone's thoughts

Personally I can't wait for the Pasito to land next week hopefully , back to the old days of 5-6 wrap Kantral micro coils in a teeny RBA 
Seems we've come full circle ….

P.S Preemptive dibs on uncle @Rob Fisher 's DotAIO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cgs (18/6/19)

Looks cool this little thing.



Daniel said:


> ....I suspect BB will still be King.....



hehe,  intentional?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/19)

Got one! Not a bad device right off the bat... decent airflow which was my biggest worry! But man o man is the airflow noisy! And the little drip tip needs to be changed to a decent Siam Tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/19)

Much more better!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/19)

Sheezzz the airflow slit is so in the wrong place! But I must say the vape quality is pretty good for commercial coils!


----------



## Jengz (15/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sheezzz the airflow slit is so in the wrong place! But I must say the vape quality is pretty good for commercial coils!


Hahaha initially I was annoyed too, after a week I started loving it and now I actually see it as the biggest pro because with my fingers, in a very comfortable spot may I add, I can restrict my draw when I want to. Yes a bit of a puta for some but I'm loving it haha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/19)

It’s a good looking and very well-made device! The drip tips are all too small and you need to replace them with one of your own. The juice capacity is way too small for a DL device. The airflow hole is in the wrong place, but I guess you can get used to that. But of all the small and Pod type devices this one has good flavour for what it is. And did I mention it’s a good looking device?


----------



## Jengz (15/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It’s a good looking and very well-made device! The drip tips are all too small and you need to replace them with one of your own. The juice capacity is way too small for a DL device. The airflow hole is in the wrong place, but I guess you can get used to that. But of all the small and Pod type devices this one has good flavour for what it is. And did I mention it’s a good looking device?


Try it with a bvc coil the 1.6ohm...run it with fully opened airflow. It gives a very satisfying loose mtl - restricted DL vape and I find the bvc coils offer better flavour than the provided 0.3ohm dotmod coils


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Try it with a bvc coil the 1.6ohm...run it with fully opened airflow. It gives a very satisfying loose mtl - restricted DL vape and I find the bvc coils offer better flavour than the provided 0.3ohm dotmod coils



Roger that @Jengz I will do... thanks for the advice because I would never have even tried that!


----------



## Jengz (15/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @Jengz I will do... thanks for the advice because I would never have even tried that!


The amount you have advised me and helped me in the past I feel I need to buy you another touareg!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faraaz (2/9/19)

Any other opinions on this Dotmod AIO ?


----------

